# Collar Recon???



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Tri-Tronics Pro 500 G2 single dog e-collar.

It has some damage.
The belt clips/loops are broken on the battery housing.
On off switch is not working properly.

I was thinking of options.

#1---Get it reconditioned?
Collar clinic or TT direct?

#2---Buy a new collar?
Pro 500 G3 single dog (pretty pricey)

#3----Any ideas from those who have experience??

Thank you.


----------



## Springer (May 15, 2006)

TT will replace the receiver for $75 if you buy a new one buy the exp it's the same price. I am not sure why they even make a single dog anymore. If the transmitter is not working properly call them on Monday as they told me that they will send back a new G3 for your G2, after the first of the year they are not going to repair the G2 anymore just give trade in credit. I am sure CC will repair though. TT is a little cheaper for the Receiver.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Springer said:


> TT will replace the receiver for $75 if you buy a new one buy the exp it's the same price. I am not sure why they even make a single dog anymore. If the transmitter is not working properly call them on Monday as they told me that they will send back a new G3 for your G2, after the first of the year they are not going to repair the G2 anymore just give trade in credit. I am sure CC will repair though. TT is a little cheaper for the Receiver.


So for $75 and my old receiver they can send me a new receiver programmed to my transmitter, correct?
That's awesome......


I will call them tomorrow.
Thank you!


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

You'll have to program the new receiver to your transmitter, no biggie though.

cr



road kill said:


> So for $75 and my old receiver they can send me a new receiver programmed to my transmitter, correct?
> That's awesome......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PTS (Jan 1, 2013)

Call the collar clinic in traverse city, Michigan they do great work and are pretty reasonable.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

when I called the collar clinic, they wanted $125.00 or $135.00 dont remember. It was the same price as a new Collar. I'm having issues with my Pro 100 the collar dont want to turn on.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

What I recently found out is if you buy a collar from CC they are the only ones that can service it,I sent my collars in to TT this summer and they sent them back without servicing them and told me they couldnt service them if they where bought from CC only CC would service them.


----------

